# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Akses i shpejtë i funksioneve në Windows XP

## benseven11

Nje program i vogel"windows in a box" qe te lejon te klikosh dhe perdoresh shume funksione mini aplikacione qe i ka vete windowsi.
http://download1us.softpedia.com/dl/...dowsinabox.zip 159 kb.
Program i lezetshem.

----------

